# Got One! Bowman's Irregular Hexagon



## Jim (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is the newest addition to my happy bottle family: KI-1 Bowman's Drug Stores irregular hexagon poison. Pretty medium cobalt color in the 1-ounce size. I love these! Jim


----------



## madman (Mar 10, 2006)

wow!! thats neat! love that its embossed with the drug store! love that stuff! nice addition jim!  mike


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. The store-named examples of these are very hard to find. There are at least 28 different store names that can be found on these bottles, plus the plain ones both with and without POISON. I now have 11 total, including four that are store-named (2 Sun Drug Co, 1 Melvin and Badger, 1 Bowman's). I know I'll never have an example of every one made (I don't think anyone does!), but I'm going to have lots of fun trying! Jim


----------



## capsoda (Mar 10, 2006)

Good lookin bottle Jim. Haven't seen one with a drugists name before.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 10, 2006)

I like it too, a lot of character


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, guys. These have been my favorite type of bottle since the first time I saw one. They look really sweet when you have a group of them sitting together with both blues and greens. I'll post a full group picture when my newest ones arrive. In addition to the Bowman's, I just bought a 2-oz cobalt with POISON and three 1-oz plain cobalt ones (got a good deal on them by buying all three).

 I've had to rely on internet buying for all of them. I've scoured every local antique shop and haven't seen any. I've never even found a piece of one while digging. While I enjoy the challenge, sometimes I wish they weren't so d@mn hard to find! That makes it more satisfying to own them, but can be very frustrating [>:] I've actually had dreams about finding irregular hexagon poisons while digging. I know, I've got the bottle disease bad...and I love it!! Digging, cleaning, admiring, spending every extra $ I can scratch up, and of course hanging out with all you guys on this great forum. Bottles rule! Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice,congrats on that one. I have watched the US irregulars triple in value in 15 years or so,not a bad return.....if someone could pry them from my fingers!!post a picture of the suns,i have suns and am negotiating on another now.Great stuff Jim.Poisons are cool.


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, Rick. I will post a picture of my 1-oz Sun below. My other one is a 1/2 oz, which I have nicknamed the "Headless Horseman"- it is missing the neck and lip! I bought it for seven bucks in hopes of someday finding the piece to repair it. I don't even have a pic of it, but it will appear in my group picture when the others arrive. I also have a nice Sun Drug medicine bottle with the same logo on it. The 1-oz below has a lip chip that hides well in display. Jim


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2006)

This Bowman's finally arrived today with an added bonus. In addition to the cork, it also has an original label on the back panel! This was not shown in the auction pictures, so I had no idea that it was there. It is a plain, red-bordered label with a hand-written notation identifying the contents as "Flavor No. 9". The bottle was about 1/4 full of this nasty, foul-smelling liquid [:'(] After determining that it was likely not anything seriously hazardous (just stinky!), I decided to dump the stuff and rinse the bottle. Maybe this flavor smelled better when it was new, otherwise I don't know who in their right mind would want to taste it [] Interesting that a flavoring agent was placed in a poison bottle. It may have had a high alcohol level, probably wouldn't kill you, but would make you really sick! Jim


----------



## capsoda (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Jim, Doctors used different flavoring agents to try and make meds tast better. Some of those agents were toxic as all git out and would drop you like a brick in anything over just a minuscule amount.


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Cap, I didn't even think of that! Very true, and that's probably what this stuff was. Glad I (carefully) got rid of it. The bottle looks a lot better without that gunky liquid, too. Jim


----------



## capsoda (Mar 24, 2006)

I love it. Give ya a dollar for it. LoL.

  Really is a nice bottle and I hope to dig or purchase some green meds and poisons eventually.


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, Cap. Tell you what...as soon as I dig up that mint 32-oz Bowman's that somehow got from California to my back yard, I'll sell you the 1-oz for a nickel [] I just hope it's not full of 32 ounces of that rotten #9 stuff LOL!! These irregular hex poisons were used all over the U.S., so I hope you find a few. You might even get lucky and find a KI-2 cheap at a flea market or somewhere. Being that KI-2s are not marked POISON, a lot of people don't know what they are. Good luck in your search. Post some pics if you get a hold of some [] Jim


----------

